# Keeping roselines with discuss



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I currently have a school of 6 roseline sharks, 1 black ghost knife and 2 bristlenose plecos I would like to start keeping discuss from what I understand they prefer higher temps I currently keep my tank at 79 degrees with a ph of 6.6 could I keep discuss? If I raised the temp would my other fish be okay?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Roselines - Denison's Barb - are beautiful fish, and while possibly some may have successfully kept them with discus, I would rather doubt they would be compatible tank-mates for discus. 
They are very active, fast-moving fish that can become quite aggressive over food, and even though I haven't personally kept them with discus, I believe they would tend to stress discus, intimidate them, and out-compete them for food. 
They also prefer cooler temps - 76-79 and discus will not tolerate, over the long term, temp under approx 82 F and still remain healthy & thriving.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking but I was just curious to know if someone that has successfully done it for a long period of time. They are my two favorite fish and un fortunately my girlfriend has drawn the line and I can't have any more tanks. I guess I will just wait another 5 years for the roselines To pass


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Funny you should ask. I just saw this video in the "youtube" thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UckghOmPoCk&lr=1

Obviously this person is keeping them together. 

Will


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, and Jose Cardona is not only an expert photographer, but also an experienced discus-keeper, and knows what to watch out for.
I was aware that some discus-keepers had been successful keeping Denisons with Discus, and Jose is obviously one of them.
But I certainly wouldn't recommend that a newbie to discus try to do that.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well if he can do it why cant I I my be somewhat new to fish keeping but I have always challenged myself I guess I will just have to try it


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Seth, go ahead if you feel that confident. And good luck.
My recommendation to new discus-keepers is to get a few months' of experience with discus' behavior before moving on to even borderline potential troublesome situations they may live to regret.
Keep a close watch on them - but signs of stress in discus can be hard to detect, and before you know it, you could be faced with sick discus. That's my .02, and I'm a positive guy generally, not a nay-sayer.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there any advice you can give me I always do lots of research before buying fish especially higher priced sensitive fish any advice would be great the biggest issue I'm encountering is the temp issue my tanks always have perfect levels I don't even let my nitrites get over 10ppm


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think the temperatures are just too off for long term health of the barbs.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

u do not need to keep discus at such high temps. they are fine at 82 degrees. roseline do prefer cooler temps. but they are fine in higher temps. just make sure u have lots of current and air tho. higher temps the more current and air u need.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I do agree that oxygenation is key, the dissolved oxygen available at warmer temps is really the limiting factor with a species like the barbs.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Is there any advice you can give me I always do lots of research before buying fish especially higher priced sensitive fish any advice would be great the biggest issue I'm encountering is the temp issue my tanks always have perfect levels I don't even let my nitrites get over 10ppm


Well Seth, since you asked, it may help you to have a read of my Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus, located here as a Sticky in the 'Fish' section.
Have a look, and when you've digested it all, I'd be vey happy to answer any further questions you might have.
Regards & best of luck with discus.
Paul


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

With the higher temps and more oxygen, would that have an affect on my c02 levels


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hard question to answer - it may, but not to any significant degree I would believe - depends on how much oxygen is going in to the tank by whatever means, and for how long each day, and what your BPS level of CO2 is maintained at, and for how long each day.
Point to be made here is that anyone getting started with discus for the first time should try to keep things as simple as possible for the first while - until reasonable experience is gained with keeping discus - and that could mean avoiding a high-tech CO2 environment - which could create problems for discus with altering pH levels as one example, among other things.

Best advice when keeping discus (expensive fish) is the focus should be on keeping the discus healthy & happy - nothing else - maintenance of a favourable planted tank environment should be a very low secondary goal.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got into planted tanks years ago because I saw this Amano tank pic:










Funny enough, that pic also started me on dreaming of keeping discus! A long story short: I've been keeping a planted tank at discus levels (83F, 6.2pH, 3-4 KH, 3 GH, etc..) for years now and I still don't have any discus. I did alot of research and forum lurking (simplydiscus) and realized that they are more work than I want to put in right now. For some reason I still keep my tank at discus levels. Kinda weird. I must secretly think I'll get some one of these days since I'll already have a nice home for them. 

Maybe when I retire in 25 years. 

Will


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel bad for how you'd be treated on simply discus, they would tear you apart. Discus don't need specific water conditions, unless wild. They will thrive in almost any tap water, a friend of mine raises his fry in waste water from an RO system. Since you asked for discuspauls suggestions I'll toss you mine, if you are new to discus you shouldn't have a planted tank, they are way too sensitive to water conditions and if you don't notice if things are off they'll die before you know it. If you are growing out young fish (probably) you don't want to keep your temp at 82, you want to keep it as high as possible for the health of the fish. It won't kill the fish but they won't be as happy as 82. Lastly if you hate changing water, save yourself the money and don't get discus. My .02, good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

